# Need Murrell's Inlet Tips



## daeuco (May 2, 2007)

Hi all, 
I am going to be fishing Murrels's Inlet most of next week from my bass boat.
Any important tips I should hear, like avoiding certain areas (especially at low tide), and most important, fishing tips.
I have been fishing from piers every year on vacation, and catching my bait shrimp with a cast net up at Oak Island. Where can I find shrimp in Murrell's? I'd rather fish with lures, but will use bait if neccessary. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

shrimp are mainly to small this time of year, they havent grown big enough to catch in a net, but the pogies are everywhere right now
stop at a local bait shop or boaters world and get the waterproof map of murrels inlet, it cost 5.99 and u will want it, so u no where to avoid in low tide, there are to many to list


----------



## daeuco (May 2, 2007)

Thanks. I'll get a map.
I need to find out if the GPS in my boat has data on Murrell's. I never thought to check.


----------



## daeuco (May 2, 2007)

Nope. It doesn't. Have to buy extra software for that (of course).


----------



## hamy (Sep 26, 2006)

daeuco said:


> Hi all,
> I am going to be fishing Murrels's Inlet most of next week from my bass boat.
> Any important tips I should hear, like avoiding certain areas (especially at low tide), and most important, fishing tips.
> I have been fishing from piers every year on vacation, and catching my bait shrimp with a cast net up at Oak Island. Where can I find shrimp in Murrell's? I'd rather fish with lures, but will use bait if neccessary.
> Thanks in advance!


well, you should do well for flounder in the inlet. go to perrys and get some mud minnows. maybe tie on a jig if you like artificial. troll slowly against the tide and have fun. you could troll a plug for a trout. goodluck


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I actaully just got back from there this past weekend. Due to high winds the last two days we were there we only got one good fishing day, But I managed a 6.5 lb Redfish and an 18 in Flounder both on 4 in. Gulp shrimp in the Molting color but I would also use the New Penny Color. Both were with a red 1/4 jig head. I would try down in the inlet if the conditions allow but any creeks would be great. I know in the evening I have seen redfish chasing the hell outta some bait fish in the creeks. I saw this just a couple of days ago when I was eating at Divine Fish house right there in Murrells inlet. We had a table right near the window right by the creek arm, I could have asked for better entertainment while eating.


----------



## baylovers (Sep 27, 2006)

I was in Pawleys Creek yesterday and there were many people out. Few people caught some just over the right size flatties but there wasn't much action... nice day though!

I made it out to the ocean side and saw some dolphin playing around, so the baitfish are coming through. Also saw a few small shark being brought up on Pawleys Pier.


----------

